# Possible Good News after this season.



## Puck it (May 17, 2016)

Even though it is not always a positive sign for us.







http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/05/blob-of-cold-water-signals-the-arrival-of-la-nina


----------



## Los (May 18, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Even though it is not always a positive sign for us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My understanding is that La Niña brings lower than average temps and lower than average precipitation to the northeast... Does that sound right?


----------



## Abubob (May 19, 2016)

Seems like the last la Niña we had it pretty good in NH


----------



## bigbog (May 22, 2016)

Think anything will be an improvement over this last ski season.....


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 22, 2016)

Abubob said:


> Seems like the last la Niña we had it pretty good in NH



When is the last season we had a La Nina?


----------



## dlague (May 22, 2016)

Hawkshot99 said:


> When is the last season we had a La Nina?



Last season 2014-2015.  Which IIRC was a lean year put west until late March in Colorado.


----------



## catsup948 (May 29, 2016)

dlague said:


> Last season 2014-2015.  Which IIRC was a lean year put west until late March in Colorado.



14-15 was a weak el nino.  13-14 and 12-14 were neutral.  11-12 was the last la nina winter I believe.


----------



## snoseek (May 31, 2016)

10-11 was the last full la nina winter

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 25, 2016)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/us-la-nina-forecast-fall-winter-2016-2017/58306249


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2016)

snoseek said:


> 10-11 was the last full la nina winter
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



Oh that was sweet out here.  And good on the east.  Please.......please......

Snowbird got 783" of snow that year.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 27, 2016)

[h=1]A spotless sun: Incredible image shows solar activity at its quietest in 100 years - and some say it could trigger a mini ice age[/h]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3661875/A-spotless-sun-Incredible-image-shows-solar-activity-quietest-100-years-say-trigger-mini-ice-age.html


----------



## jack97 (Jun 27, 2016)

well... that blows. How is the government going to tax us and save us from this impending ice age?


----------



## dlague (Jun 27, 2016)

Puck it said:


> [h=1]A spotless sun: Incredible image shows solar activity at its quietest in 100 years - and some say it could trigger a mini ice age[/h]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3661875/A-spotless-sun-Incredible-image-shows-solar-activity-quietest-100-years-say-trigger-mini-ice-age.html



But .... the global warming will balance it out and there will be no ice just powder!


----------



## Abubob (Jul 2, 2016)

Well, my own theory is whatever summer is like winter will follow. So far this summer is getting pretty wild. Will we have a wild winter?


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 18, 2016)

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/07/2017-winter-weather-forecast-long-range-prediction-from-noaa

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 18, 2016)

Joe Bastardi's 2016 / 17 Winter , Better than last year !

http://www.weatherbell.com/saturday-summary-july-16-2016


----------



## dlague (Jul 18, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Joe Bastardi's 2016 / 17 Winter , Better than last year !
> 
> http://www.weatherbell.com/saturday-summary-july-16-2016



Being in Colorado with things being normal and not super cold - i am good hope it pans out!


----------



## skiberg (Jul 19, 2016)

Don't mean to bum you all out but "According to NOAA, the chances of a transition into a La Niña by this fall have been downgraded from a 75% chance to a 55-60% chance".


----------



## Abubob (Jul 19, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Joe Bastardi's 2016 / 17 Winter , Better than last year !
> 
> http://www.weatherbell.com/saturday-summary-july-16-2016


If I understand this correctly - I think he said this year would have a WEAK La Niña and be the opposite of 2011-12 in the North East.

It'll be on the warm side because of warm water off the north east coast but then "flip" sometime in December - maybe late or maybe early. Then that warm water would be fuel for the "battle ground". So COLDER than normal after the "flip" and SNOWIER than normal.

We shall see.


----------



## Tin (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## dlague (Aug 2, 2016)

Tin said:


>



Not sure if he mentioned every state or province enough!  I was getting nervous though until the end when he finally mentioned Colorado.  A Heft commercial maybe - required to say storms everywhere.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 2, 2016)

And no teleprompter.....1+ for enthusiasm , What's his track record , Weather savant?


----------



## jack97 (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm convinced. Its time to pull the trigger on the fatties. Maybe some Avi gear as well.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 3, 2016)

Did he say vagina?


----------



## Los (Aug 11, 2016)

the chances of la nina developing are diminishing: http://www.reuters.com/article/us-weather-elnino-idUSKCN10M1ES   But from my expert internet gleaning, the worst outlook for the northeast remains average temperatures and precipitation. If that's the worst case scenario, it will still make 2016-2017 eons better for new englanders than last season... (recognizing of course that the end is nigh thanks to global warming, i.e. there aren't many good seasons left, but let's enjoy them while we can) 

more, for what it's worth (hat tip epic ski): http://firsthandweather.com/2105/early-2016-17-winter-forecast/


----------



## jack97 (Aug 12, 2016)

Los said:


> ... (recognizing of course that the end is nigh thanks to global warming, i.e. there aren't many good seasons left, but let's enjoy them while we can)


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 12, 2016)

Abubob said:


> Did he say vagina?


? wrong thread. Lindsey Vaughn thread


----------



## Jully (Aug 12, 2016)

Los said:


> the chances of la nina developing are diminishing: http://www.reuters.com/article/us-weather-elnino-idUSKCN10M1ES   But from my expert internet gleaning, the worst outlook for the northeast remains average temperatures and precipitation. If that's the worst case scenario, it will still make 2016-2017 eons better for new englanders than last season... (recognizing of course that the end is nigh thanks to global warming, i.e. there aren't many good seasons left, but let's enjoy them while we can)
> 
> more, for what it's worth (hat tip epic ski): http://firsthandweather.com/2105/early-2016-17-winter-forecast/



When they refer to the western part of the zone as receiving above average snowfall, are they only talking about Western NY and Western PA or would Vermont or even NH fall into place there too?


----------



## ss20 (Aug 13, 2016)

Looking like a very cool end of August.  Nice change of pace.  Hopefully the trend continues...

Highest temperatures of the season was this last week perhaps???


----------



## jack97 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hope we passed this year's hump as well. Below is the monthly average for Boston, based on the chart, the gradual cooling starts along with the increase in precipitation.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 15, 2016)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...manacs-celebrate-milestone-anniversaries.html

Better guess this year?


----------



## Los (Aug 25, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Looking like a very cool end of August.  Nice change of pace.  Hopefully the trend continues...



Well, that hasn't come to pass... Except for this past Monday, it's been consistently hot and looks like it will remain so for at least the next couple of weeks...


----------



## Jully (Aug 25, 2016)

Los said:


> Well, that hasn't come to pass... Except for this past Monday, it's been consistently hot and looks like it will remain so for at least the next couple of weeks...



It has been absolutely dreadful. Hard to believe that it's almost September with so many days still near and over 90!


----------



## dlague (Aug 25, 2016)

Jully said:


> It has been absolutely dreadful. Hard to believe that it's almost September with so many days still near and over 90!



Hopefully that trend changes soon.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 25, 2016)

Jully said:


> It has been absolutely dreadful. Hard to believe that it's almost September with so many days still near and over 90!


This week in NYC has been delightful. Yeah last week was hot but not this week.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Aug 26, 2016)

Almost Labor Day, and my leaves aren't even starting to change yet. Usually by mid August the maples and some of the birch are starting to change, just a couple leaves off the white birch down so far, but with all the heat and rain this year, looks as if the trees are 2-3 weeks behind the calendar so far.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 26, 2016)

I wouldn't get to worried yet about the heat ,2010 was a pretty hot Summer and Winter here was almost double the snowfall . Things can flip quick.


----------



## dlague (Aug 26, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Almost Labor Day, and my leaves aren't even starting to change yet. Usually by mid August the maples and some of the birch are starting to change, just a couple leaves off the white birch down so far, but with all the heat and rain this year, looks as if the trees are 2-3 weeks behind the calendar so far.



Hopefully that is not a winter trend!


----------



## Los (Aug 29, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Almost Labor Day, and my leaves aren't even starting to change yet. Usually by mid August the maples and some of the birch are starting to change, just a couple leaves off the white birch down so far, but with all the heat and rain this year, looks as if the trees are 2-3 weeks behind the calendar so far.



Yeah, we were in NYC this weekend and I was looking forward to spotting leave changes on the way down and back up... I quickly realized I needed to think of something else to occupy my time...


----------



## Abubob (Aug 29, 2016)

Los said:


> Yeah, we were in NYC this weekend and I was looking forward to spotting leave changes on the way down and back up... I quickly realized I needed to think of something else to occupy my time...



I've noticed the same thing here. Any color I've seen is associated with a dry or dying branch. No whole trees are changing yet.

A video shared earlier in this thread did say we'd see above normal temps well into December due to warm water off the eastern coast but that temps would at some point flip to more normal levels and then the warm water would fuel storms coming up the coast. I'm really interested to see if this comes true. 

In the mean time it's nice to see snow falling in the Rockies.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 30, 2016)

It gets colder in the winter, don't worry about a warm August.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 5, 2016)

Abubob said:


> I've noticed the same thing here. Any color I've seen is associated with a dry or dying branch. No whole trees are changing yet.
> 
> A video shared earlier in this thread did say we'd see above normal temps well into December due to warm water off the eastern coast but that temps would at some point flip to more normal levels and then the warm water would fuel storms coming up the coast. I'm really interested to see if this comes true.
> 
> ...



The water off the eastern coast won't be so warm now with the hurricane sitting there for days.


----------



## Los (Sep 6, 2016)

Awesome.


----------



## delco714 (Sep 6, 2016)

Abubob said:


> I've noticed the same thing here. Any color I've seen is associated with a dry or dying branch. No whole trees are changing yet.
> 
> A video shared earlier in this thread did say we'd see above normal temps well into December due to warm water off the eastern coast but that temps would at some point flip to more normal levels and then the warm water would fuel storms coming up the coast. I'm really interested to see if this comes true.
> 
> ...


Well..I'm in Maine. Trees are changing . It's the daylight and sun movement! The weather hasn't changed.still very warm


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Sep 6, 2016)

delco714 said:


> Well..I'm in Maine. Trees are changing . It's the daylight and sun movement! The weather hasn't changed.still very warm



I'm in central Aroostook. No trees really changing up here, just the few usual early dropping off the white birch, nothing on the maples yet.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 7, 2016)

Was up in killington over Labor day and nothing changing yet but soon.


----------

